# 28" Zilla's



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

Ive been searching around on here and can't seem to find out if 
28x11x14 zilla will fit under a stock brute without any rubbing? Everyone that has them I notice they atleast have a 2" lift. Will I need spacers? Or would I be better off dropping down to a 27"


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

They fit just fine on a stock brute. I've had the 28x11x14's on front and back of my brute. I do not have a lift. I also have stock springs.


----------



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome, hitting the order button now!!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Are you getting the 11's all around or 9's for the front?


----------



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

Im going with the 9's in the front. I do mainly trail riding, so I figured it would make steering a little easier. What is the pros and con's of having 11's all around?


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

i hpe they work out for you man, I just order 28/10/14 and 28/12/14 for my brute. Im ready to see how the zillas do!


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Just put 28/9/14 frt. & 28/11/14 in the rear on stock brute and they r sweet went snow bogging last night !!


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

10brute650 i think you will love that set up. Wides and skinnys. i would run it with no lift you will like that alot better.


----------



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, im getting a little to excited about these wheels and tires! I cant wait till they get here, will put some pics up when I get them mounted


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

ok we want to see :rockn:


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

zillas rock!
the like snow alot!
they are just an all around awesome tire.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Send some diggin some taters:rockn:


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yes they fit...










I can take more pics, I just dug that up from a ride


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

What size rim do you have?


----------



## moonpie02 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have 28x11x14 Zillas all around on mine with no lift & no probs.Moon.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Can some one post a front picture with the 11" in the front?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I've had both. The 11's look cooler and float better but stear a little harder and sling more mud and water on the rider.

*11's in the front*













*9's in the front*


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks the 11's look way better. Need to sell my Mudlites so I can get me sum.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

I think the 9s look better metalman! That is one bad Kawi.


----------



## CAGLE1 (Aug 9, 2009)

For some reason the pic with the 9s is not showing.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Works for me. Anyone else not see it?


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

So just to get this right the 14" 28's are 9's and 11's and the 12" rim 28's are 10's and 12's?


----------



## jimmyhood14 (Jan 25, 2010)

will my '09 brute 750 turn 28" zillas on 14" rims with no problem?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

o yeah. might want to change the clutch springs but a friend of mine has had his for a year with stock springs and no problems.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

stock springs may result in a burnt belt if you are not careful. my 27's would eat belts until i switched springs...plus the stall is just so much better than stock.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

not workin' for me either metalman.

88,

How in the heck did you burn a belt with some zillas?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

because i neglected to check the deflection and adjust it. then i kept driving it like the way it was (loose).


----------

